# I may have to try this soon



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)




----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I love it! I'm going to have to try that too.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Oh what a crazy idea! Wish I had thought of it!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Heh heh heh


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

I love it! Gotta do it. Hey if anyone here DOES do it, make sure you take a picture.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

I hang back and get a picture of the housekeepers face when she came to make up the room!


----------



## strynite (Jul 28, 2013)

That's great! Gotta try it!


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Well I have another trip for work this month....... some poor house keeper is going to get a fright.

I'll have to take a pic.


----------



## SMR (Aug 4, 2013)

Oh, the last place I stayed at had body pillows that would've been perfect. Why did I now know of this before!?


----------



## mkozik1 (Sep 6, 2010)

Oh to be a fly on the wall


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

Oh to be soooooooooo nice!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Oh my gosh, that is too Funny!!!! We are certainly an odd bunch aren't we?


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:That is hilarious! Definitely on my "have to do" list!


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

Make sure you leave a note that says. Good Morning. Aren't you glad you are alive today.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

I'd have to set up a mini webcam with a wireless connection, just to watch the reaction...


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

Oh boy, you know how many hotel rooms with dead bodies I've been in? I think most maids hold their breath every time the open the door.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

hilarious!


----------

